
Russia Tries to Get Smart about Artificial Intelligence - raleighm
https://wilsonquarterly.com/stories/russia-tries-to-get-smart-about-artificial-intelligence/
======
blackflame7000
They should get smart on the environmental effects of that Nuclear Missile
that the US deemed too crazy to continue funding back in the 1960s. Project
Pluto

